# Best Scary Ghoul Soundtrack? (No clowns/chainsaws/jungles/screams)



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a scary ghoul soundtrack to play, something ... well, ghoulish ... ghostly. 

I've bought CD's in the past and they always have chainsaws and bad screaming and for some reason, jungle and animal sounds. I never understood how monkey sounds had anything to do with Halloween. 

Can anyone recommend a soundtrack with just scary graveyard sounds?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

A few to try out: http://www.hauntaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=863 (Rusty Knife's CEMETARY OF UNREST); Graveyard and Evil Wind from Adam Johnston: http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8. Pumpkinland by Mark Harvey: http://www.nobodyrecords.com/Pumpkinland.htm. They all have samples so you can get a feel for what you are getting.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. My little boy is sleeping within earshot, and I can't find my earbuds at the moment, so I'll listen to them later. But the description for graveyard sounds sounds exactly like what I was looking for.


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, the Rusty Knife/Gore Galore one is Awesome! That's the one I use, I have it triggered by a motion sensor, really is effective!


----------

